
Ask HN: Do time bound Hackerrank/Coding tests justify recruitment process? - rocky30
I recently answered an interview, where I was asked to do some manipulation of strings and solve a question which was 5 paragraphs long and had 18 test cases.
They had MCQ&#x27;s as well, these all had to be solved within 55 minutes. I am a Software Engineer with 8 years of expertise and have come to a realization that these questions are solvable only if you are a competitive programmer. I have demonstrated problem-solving at my own pace, in fact I have demonstrated my abilities by developing code slowly. I am feeling a little down that I couldn&#x27;t solve problems. It is my understanding that solving problems faster doesn&#x27;t make you a great engineer, but solving efficiently and carefully designing&#x2F;architecting solutions builds a better system.
I wanted to know whether others feel the same here.
Would love to know if you have overcome this challenge as well.
======
varbhat
I too feel the same. These coding sites don't encourage quality code nor
craftsmanship. These are just for people who believe in pseudo-resumé-driven
life.

`#include<bits/stdc++.h>` in those sites is just enough to avoid those
sites(they copy from non-good geeksforgeeks website which must also be avoided
most of the cases)

